# If you side-car, what do you do for a bedside table?



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

So we are getting this crib from IKEA http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20203332 and we'll be setting it up as a side-car to our bed. I have a pack-n-play in that space right now, just to see how it would work and what I've noticed is that I'm really missing having a bedside table. So does anyone have any suggestions or would like to share how they have their set-up? I'd like to have something close by that I can put my cell phone on and a glass of water at least for when I'm thirsty in the middle of the night.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Can you get just a small side table and put it up at the side of your bed at the head, and put the crib next to it? I think that's what I did, although I can't quite recall. I know I did that with the co-sleeper in my current room, just not sure if I did it with my crib in my first house which had a bigger bedroom.


----------



## motherhendoula (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh i hope someone has an answer because this is the bane of my existence! Well that and the fact that i have to 'superman dive' to get into bed.....lol - we have an extra narrow futon that we sidecarred to our bed - so its the bed, the futon, the wall....

my DH has a nightable on his side and sometimes i have to wake him up and ask for a drink of water or a kleenex....


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a super small table that I was using, it's a bar stool actually from IKEA, so I could put that at the very top of the bed and then put the crib but for some reason, I have in my head that the crib would be more "secure" if it was braced on two sides by the wall rather than just one side. Does that make any sense? Or am I being a super nervous first-time mama?


----------



## Queermama (Jan 7, 2011)

we have the co-sleeper still attached and DS is getting toooo big for it. but since he's been born, my nightstand just moved further away and I have to get out of bed to get a drink, see the clock (ugh, why we look at the clock when we wake in the night), and get a kleenex. it's been almost a year of this and I've just gotten used to it. we are thinking of putting our mattress on the floor and sidecar with a toddler or futon mattress on the floor, but i'm not sure if this will help our woes either. If our headboard wasn't so tall, I would have considered putting a shelf up ---- but again, it has to be high enough so that DS wouldn't stand and grab things off.


----------



## Anna Phor (Jun 20, 2009)

We use two small bookcases pushed together at the head of our bed as a "headboard." I think they were $20 apiece on sale from staples or office depot. The bottom shelf is inaccessible unless you push the bed out of they way, but I use it to store sheets and stuff.


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I place it (cell phone, sometimes jewelry/watch) in a small hanging bag at the head of the crib. It has small velcro straps. Similar to this: http://samsgreatideas.blogspot.com/2010/07/crib-toybook-holder-bag-tutorial.html

As for the water bottle, I keep it in the head corner of the crib. Same with a book I'm reading.

When the babies are still small, I'd have diapers/wipes at the foot of the crib. As they get longer, less and less stuff was put in the crib. E is almost 9months and tall, so all I have is my water bottle and bag.

As for the light, get a small book light or small light/fan combo thingy. I put that in the bag and can get it easily at night.

Ami


----------



## sunwise (Sep 16, 2010)

We have a windowsill within reach behind the bed, so I put my cell phone and a small water bottle there. But if I want a book or anything bigger, they go on the nightstand on DH's side of the bed. Before we sidecarred the crib, we had a co-sleeper and I kept my things in a pocket on the outside of the co-sleeper.


----------

